

Facebook blocks links to Turkish protest organizing tool - jrbaldwin

This mapping / SMS reporting tool is being used by protesters in Istanbul, Izmir, and Ankara for a variety of needs:<p>http://tidepools.co/gezi<p>Facebook, which was the main channel to share this tool in Turkey, has now blocked the URL from posts and messages.<p>Try posting or messaging with that link embedded and you will be prohibited. Here's a screenshot:<p>http://imgur.com/1IIFlZi
======
iuguy
If you get stuck, try this: <http://tidepools.dreamcats.org/>

You can take the html and put that up anywhere you have a domain and it should
set up a redirect.

------
peterpathname
... which suggests to me that facebook's sustained block of the legitimate
news source westpapuamedia.info \- despite ongoing attempts by the publishers
and their readers to have it reviewed - is precisely what supporters of the
site claim it to be: active submission to pressure from the murderous TNI

------
timhj
I got the same message today on something unrelated, it's not anything
sinister. It's just facebook's worm control type thing and is only because the
link has been posted a lot recently.

------
gurluk
It is automatic spam filter, not intentional. The filter is removed after
contacting with Facebook thanks to this post.

------
ChrisAntaki
It's letting me post the link from USA.

~~~
kilkurdu
I'm able to post the link from Turkey too.

~~~
ChrisAntaki
That's good to hear! Once this got publicity, I'm sure Facebook expedited the
removal of the block. Whether the block was intentional or not.

------
cm-t
Hi,

Nice Streisand effect from /r/technology

------
ErikHuisman
Automatic spam control

